# 11 Cruze Trunk Opening



## dbaydoun (Mar 30, 2011)

I have never had this happen. I also have the Mylink app installed on my Iphone 4. There is no button to open the trunk in the app so I really don't think it is the Mylink app. Good luck.


----------



## dubecruzen (Apr 28, 2011)

strangely, when i first got my car i swear this was happening....i would come out in the morning and the trunk would be open....i never confirmed it happening 100% by it self though as it is easy to set off the remote in your pocket...i was starting to get suspicious however it hasn't continued to be a problem...i do not have the onstar app because they don't make for blackberry users...f**king onstar


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good luck on the trunk problem.Took mine in for steering recall and a few other things.Front End Squeeking, Rattle above passenger door.And a surging prob.. They could not duplicate any of them. Still have the squeeking and maybe rattle but just pulled back trim and moved the airbag around above passenger door.Surge said to be the AC pump gotta love it


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

You're pushing the button, the trunk release is pretty sensative


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> You're pushing the button, the trunk release is pretty sensative


i can 2nd that


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes I was washing my car with keys in pocket and trunk popped 3 times I was like wtf


----------



## ScottNWDW (Apr 24, 2011)

I have the iPhone 4 app as well and never experienced this happening. I agree with the others you may have accidentally hit the button on the key.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ryanb4614 said:


> Hello. Has anyone else experienced their trunk opening randomly by itself? This has happened numerous occasions. Atleast 5 times and I just purchased the car three months ago. I did have the iphone 4 on star app on my phone and just programmed the app on my android phone today and my neighbor called telling me my trunk was opened. I was 35 miles away. The other occasions this has happened I was more than 20 miles away to come back to work and see the trunk opened. I am not sure if it is the app or if there is something wrong with the programming. I can assure I am not hitting the button in my pocket or anything because my keys were left at home today and I checked the trunk before I left in my girlfriend’s car (keeping the cruze at home) and the trunk was closed. Car has to go in for two recalls this week will have them check it out.


That has happened to me at least 4 times. However, I THINK the key was in my back pocket, so I could have accidentally hit the trunk button. The buttons on these FOBs seem pretty sensitive.

If you were 35 and 20 miles AWAY when your trunk opened, I don't THINK you accidentally hit the button. I know the range is good, but not that good!


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

Seems to happen to me too, but I really don't know if I am just hitting the button or something.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

jsscooby said:


> Seems to happen to me too, but I really don't know if I am just hitting the button or something.


I know. Now I TRY to remember to take the key OUT of my pocket when I'm in the house.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ryanb4614 said:


> Hello. Has anyone else experienced their trunk opening randomly by itself? This has happened numerous occasions. Atleast 5 times and I just purchased the car three months ago. I did have the iphone 4 on star app on my phone and just programmed the app on my android phone today and my neighbor called telling me my trunk was opened. I was 35 miles away. The other occasions this has happened I was more than 20 miles away to come back to work and see the trunk opened. I am not sure if it is the app or if there is something wrong with the programming. I can assure I am not hitting the button in my pocket or anything because my keys were left at home today and I checked the trunk before I left in my girlfriend’s car (keeping the cruze at home) and the trunk was closed. Car has to go in for two recalls this week will have them check it out.


I have had the trunk open on me also. Usually when I am getting out of the car. I am not sure if I am hitting the button on my key less or not. I have never come back to my car to find the trunk open. It only seems to happen when I am at home or getting out of the car. Hasn't been a problem yet so I haven't worried about it.


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

When I first bought my car, my neighbor called me to tell me my trunk was up too! But it was my keys were in my pocket and I accidentally hit the trunk release button. One day I went out and my car was running, same thing, had keys in my pocket and had remotely started the car.....That requires hitting two different keys in sequence! So most likely that is what's happened to you to. Very sensitive keyfob.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

the remote for the cruize is much more sensitive that the remote for my '08 astra as i have to derpress the buttons with much more force to activate them.


----------



## ryanb4614 (Mar 28, 2011)

I first thought my key was the problem. But two times I didn't even have my keys on me and mad sure my trunk was closed before leaving. I emailed Chevy to make a report and an appointment for the dealer will be interesting too see what's going on. When I first got the crises the trunk wouldn't open so I had to crawl through the back seats and pull the emergency latch.... something was probably wrong when I first got the car.


----------



## ryanb4614 (Mar 28, 2011)

Update: My car is going into the dealership Friday for recall # 11142 and 11149. The dealership never heard of the trunk opening by itself but will take a look... Funny part is I received a phone call just now from GM apologizing about this problem and to make sure I have a scheduled appointment with the dealership to fix the trunk issue. I told him the dealership said they will take a look at it but never heard of this happening. The man wouldn’t say if this is a known problem but he did say he will be calling the dealership to make sure that the problem is resolved with the trunk… He kept apologizing about it and will be calling me back on Monday to make sure everything worked out at the dealership. Odd that they will be personally calling the dealership to fix this problem? He never asked what dealership I was bringing the car to.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ryanb4614 said:


> Update: My car is going into the dealership Friday for recall # 11142 and 11149. The dealership never heard of the trunk opening by itself but will take a look... Funny part is I received a phone call just now from GM apologizing about this problem and to make sure I have a scheduled appointment with the dealership to fix the trunk issue. I told him the dealership said they will take a look at it but never heard of this happening. The man wouldn’t say if this is a known problem but he did say he will be calling the dealership to make sure that the problem is resolved with the trunk… He kept apologizing about it and will be calling me back on Monday to make sure everything worked out at the dealership. Odd that they will be personally calling the dealership to fix this problem? He never asked what dealership I was bringing the car to.


WOW! I'm impressed that they are so concerned! MAYBE they really have "fixed" "customer service"? Since he called you back, I'm sure that he knows where you bought your car. However, how does he know that you don't have it serviced elsewhere? I bought my car at a dealer in RI, but I live in CT and have it serviced in CT. 

Anyway, I was asking a friend of mine if she ever had this problem with her 2011 Buick LaCrosse. She said she hadn't, BUT she did tell me that she had that problem with another car that WAS a Chevy! Seems that a neighbor's KEY FOB had the same "frequency" as HER car and her trunk was always opening when the neighbor used his key fob! Not sure how the problem was resolved. We never got that far in the conversation, then she got busy and I had to go. I will see her again and see if she remembers how it was resolved.

I can remember way BEFORE key fobs and electronic gizmos, that GM only had a certain number of different key cuts so that it was possible for your GM key to open or maybe even start ANOTHER GM car if you found the right one! Very strange.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*Update*



fastdriver said:


> WOW! I'm impressed that they are so concerned! MAYBE they really have "fixed" "customer service"? Since he called you back, I'm sure that he knows where you bought your car. However, how does he know that you don't have it serviced elsewhere? I bought my car at a dealer in RI, but I live in CT and have it serviced in CT.
> 
> Anyway, I was asking a friend of mine if she ever had this problem with her 2011 Buick LaCrosse. She said she hadn't, BUT she did tell me that she had that problem with another car that WAS a Chevy! Seems that a neighbor's KEY FOB had the same "frequency" as HER car and her trunk was always opening when the neighbor used his key fob! Not sure how the problem was resolved. We never got that far in the conversation, then she got busy and I had to go. I will see her again and see if she remembers how it was resolved.
> 
> I can remember way BEFORE key fobs and electronic gizmos, that GM only had a certain number of different key cuts so that it was possible for your GM key to open or maybe even start ANOTHER GM car if you found the right one! Very strange.


I saw my friend again today and asked her how she solved the problem with her trunk opening when a neighbor used his key fob. She told me that she took it to the dealer and they reprogrammed her key fob TWICE! It never did work. She was always afraid to keep anything in her trunk. Soon after she traded the car in!

Does seem possible, in this day and age, with all the electronic gadgets out there, that SOME device is opening the trunk that uses the same "frequency" or "radio waves" or whatever is used to open our trunks?


----------



## ryanb4614 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have the crises at dealer today for the two recalls, trunk, and for them to check a little vibration in the driver seat when the car is idling. Awaiting to hear the verdic. Probably we see nothing wrong you owe $80 for diagnostics...


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

OnStar randomly turned on - on my wife. She was on a hands free ear bud speaking with me, and Onstar showed up and ended the call as quickly as it started...

She's like. I.. Didn't touch anything my hands are on the steering wheel (we have no steering wheel controls)...


----------



## 2dtbird (May 3, 2011)

I have just had this happen to me, I went out at lunch yesterday and my trunk was open. I am leaving the fob on my desk today and not in my pocket to see if this makes any difference.


----------



## ryanb4614 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well with both recalls everything turned out to be okay, no repairs were needed. The trunk mystery is still a mystery, they called GM techs and they couldn't figure anything out. As for the vibration, they said this was fixed with the transmission update they performed on my car. Car does seem to be riding better. Odd enough, the day I went to go bring my car to the shop I drove it to work, go out, turned the car off and asked someone to follow me to the dealer. Unlocked the doors and went in car and my radio was still playing it never went off, never had this happen. Just my luck not sure if the door sensor just got stuck and never registered that the door opened, who knows. Dealer couldn’t find anything with that and I couldn’t get it to do it again.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Already happened to me 3 times! And weird, when I was shopping at Meijer last week, I saw another Cruze with the trunk large opened and nobody around. I’m watching now every time where I keep the remote key. I’m not 100% it was my fault.


----------



## tvicars (Mar 30, 2011)

*I had the same thing happen*

Again I am not sure if perhaps when the key was in my pocket it hit the release, but i was shopping, came back, and the trunk was open...

(Thankfully i wasn't gone long, and there was nothing valuable in the trunk)


----------



## 2dtbird (May 3, 2011)

I have been keeping my fob on my desk and out of my pocket and no mysterious open trunk when I go out to the car at work now. When I am at home I am keeping the fob on a table and not in my pocket. I will keep a watch on this. Maybe it is just our magnetic personalities that activate the fobs....


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

2dtbird said:


> I have been keeping my fob on my desk and out of my pocket and no mysterious open trunk when I go out to the car at work now. When I am at home I am keeping the fob on a table and not in my pocket. I will keep a watch on this. Maybe it is just our magnetic personalities that activate the fobs....


I've been doing the same thing. So far- NO open trunk, but I will keep an eye on this.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I always have my keys in my pocket and regularly walk out to my trunk being open. I need to figure out a way to disable the truck button on the remote or else my sub will be gone one of these days.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> I always have my keys in my pocket and regularly walk out to my trunk being open. I need to figure out a way to disable the truck button on the remote or else my sub will be gone one of these days.


I can't believe GM has NEVER addressed this. Are these the SAME key FOBs that they had in 2010? If so, other GM owners besides Cruze owners must have had the same problem? The buttons are very sensitive. Guess no one at GM carries their keys in their back pockets?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Happened to me also and It is a FOB issue. It is very sensitive. It has happened after I got out of the car put my keys in my pocket and bent down to pick something up or getting out of the car and pressing the FOB against the steering wheel. Since the trunks open so quietly, and they does not automatically open fully(about 1-2 inches), it could appear random when actually you did it without noticing. That is why I always check my car after getting out to make sure I did not open it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Patman said:


> Happened to me also and It is a FOB issue. It is very sensitive.


I've been following this thread, and I agree. I have the same sort of problem with my '97 Civic. If I carry the FOB around in my pocket, I'll go out to the garage to get in my car and find it locked. It's been going on for years. The lock button on the FOB is the largest one and when the keys get in the right spot in my pocket, there'll be a "beep" out in the garage. If the keys are on the table where I keep my wallet, change, glasses, and keys; it never happens.


----------



## griper (Apr 14, 2011)

*Trunk opening unintentionally*

Has happened 3 times to me...also I have had the car alarm go off once for no apparent reason while it was parked.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

Never had a problem with the Cruze fob but my Jeep Liberty will beep at me to let me know that I just locked the doors whenever I bend over with the keys in my front pocket.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

dennisu said:


> Never had a problem with the Cruze fob but my Jeep Liberty will beep at me to let me know that I just locked the doors whenever I bend over with the keys in my front pocket.


Mmm...maybe the front pocket is the secret for the CRUZE! Try putting your key FOB in your back pocket while you're IN the house and move about, sit down etc. and see if your trunk opens.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

I noticed this the other day when I was at work. I was parking an F-150 (Limited edition, VERY nice truck) and I was driving around to the back lot and I saw the trunk of my car open. Keys were inside the dealership so I dont think it could have been from being in my pocket.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

alex725 said:


> I noticed this the other day when I was at work. I was parking an F-150 (Limited edition, VERY nice truck) and I was driving around to the back lot and I saw the trunk of my car open. Keys were inside the dealership so I dont think it could have been from being in my pocket.


I'm not sure if it was in this topic or not, but a friend of mine said that a few years ago she had a similar problem where someone else's key FOB was affecting her car. It was at the end of her lease so she just got rid of the car. Not sure exactly HOW the FOB sends signals to the car, but it seems possible that there are only so many codes/frequencies available?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

alex725 said:


> I noticed this the other day when I was at work. I was parking an F-150 (Limited edition, VERY nice truck) and I was driving around to the back lot and I saw the trunk of my car open. Keys were inside the dealership so I dont think it could have been from being in my pocket.


you opened the trunk while walking into work, before you set the keys down.

im 99.9% sure everyone is just pressing the button on accident, its a fairly "touchy" keyfob, and sometimes its very easy to press the buttons


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

I have an excellent solution to the accidental FOB button pushing...











Wear skinny jeans. In addition to having each and every contour of your butt subtly defined, you'll also never put your keys in your pockets again... heck, you won't be able to. 

(Seriously though, this thread made me lol. Keeping the FOB in my pants pocket is a foreign concept to me. I don't wear skinny jeans, but normal girl jeans still don't usually offer enough room to comfortably store a set of keys... haha.)


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

LucyCruze said:


> I have an excellent solution to the accidental FOB button pushing...
> 
> 
> Wear skinny jeans. In addition to having each and every contour of your butt subtly defined, you'll also never put your keys in your pockets again... heck, you won't be able to.
> ...



:funnypost:


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> you opened the trunk while walking into work, before you set the keys down.
> 
> im 99.9% sure everyone is just pressing the button on accident, its a fairly "touchy" keyfob, and sometimes its very easy to press the buttons


Nope I have a lanyard and wear it around my neck, I never keep my keys in my pocket because it bothers me.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

the fob "switches" are way too sensitive. the one for our cruize is so sensitive that merely lightly touching either lock, unlock or trunk and it activates. the fob for my astra is much les sensitive. u really have to press on it to activate the function.​


----------



## hfxns (Nov 8, 2012)

Happened at least 6 times(2011 cruze)Last night happened again.Soaked the trunk, as it was raining.Called dealer.Said this has happened to others.New trunk release to be installed.I too thought it was the sensitve remote.Have checked the trunk each and every time I locked the car to make sure the trunk had not opened.Does it on it's own.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I have fixed my problem with the trunk opening by not keeping my keeps in my pocket (front pocket btw and it still does it with other keys on the key ring) if I am withing a few hundred feet. Doing this I haven't had my trunk open since. I've been really sick of having to do it, so I pried my keyfob open (PITA) and shaved down some material so you have to press the buttons about 2mm or so to actually activate it. On the back side of the face of the buttons there is a small white plastic piece that touches the button itself on the circuit board. I just shaved down that plastic piece with my dremel and its a whole lot better. I've had a few people with the same fob try it out and they don't notice it until I mention it to them, and they realize it was harder to push it, but easy enough to anybody to do it still. This way if they are in my pocket and get bumped, it hopefully shouldn't press the button. I don't want to test it and risk it opening, but it should help at least.


----------



## hfxns (Nov 8, 2012)

Took car to dealer today.Trunk touch pad not working and was replaced.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

hfxns said:


> Took car to dealer today.Trunk touch pad not working and was replaced.



hfxns,
I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this issue resolved for you. If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## JRS (Mar 17, 2013)

I know I am resurrecting an old post, but I found this site from a Google search. My question, did anyone have the random trunk pop situation AFTER the rear harness was replaced? I have this problem on a similar GM car (2010 Camaro) that uses the same key fob. Seems every time I put this remote in my pocket, it pops the trunk. Basically, it is the same issue on my car, but there is no TSB for the rear harness like there is for the Cruze. I am trying to determine if there are any cross-platform similarities. 

Thanks Guys! 
Junior


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Junior, 
Welcome to the forum! We're sorry that you're having this concern with the trunk of your Camaro. Have you had this checked out by your dealership at all? Let us know if we can follow up on any visits you've had with your dealership. 
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Came out to my car yesterday and the trunk was popped. Nothing was missing, but I was still a little uneasy. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

For real? I thought I was just being retarded and hitting the button in my pocket. I need to take this in and get that fixed huh?


----------



## coell (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello all. Having the same issue with the trunk opening on its own. And no most times i don't have the keys in my pocket or even in hand. All the time when I unlock car I have to shut trunk. It's a 2011 cruze and of course I'm out of warranty. Just had fan and shroud replaced. $1200. If this trunk issue is affecting so many people why has there been no recall? So has anybody actually figured out the solution? Thx


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013 and I also got the phone call from neighbors. I also had OnStar come on and ask an empty car if they wanted to try turn by turn then hung up.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

coell said:


> So has anybody actually figured out the solution? Thx


GM has a new relay that changes the behavior of the keyfob and trunk button on the outside of the car, instead of one press with the new relay it would require two button presses within 3seconds. Not sure of the part number or cost for those of you out of warranty. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/14581-2-shot-trunk-release.html


----------



## Pukwudgie (Nov 13, 2013)

Old thread I know but I am having this issue on my 2013 Cruze ... Has there been a definite determination that this is accidental or is the cause still unknown?


----------



## billb (Apr 22, 2014)

Have 2011 Cruze. The random trunk opening just started last week for me.
Sounds like a real problem, there is another thread open on this site that has 12 pages of comments.
Hmmm..... not happy that i will have to pay for this problem, seems to me this is outside of normal
operating conditions. I don't mind paying for normal usage maintenance but design flaws is another issue.


----------



## KYntryMom (Apr 22, 2015)

*Yet another defect*

I have had this happen with the fob hanging inside on a hook. I SAW it happen. It has also happened in a shopping plaza with a trunk full from shopping while I was in another store. This has been happening 5-10 times a day for several days. HOW MANY DEFECTS DOES THIS CAR HAVE????????


----------



## Claude (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes sir, I got my own solution to the problem. Nothing you can do with the dam pad. I went to the dealer that offered me a new one for 112.$ plus taxes. Too expensive dont you think... So I took the pad apart, drilled a 3/8 inch hole through it, taking care of not to damage the rubber cap. I went to Addison, bought a 79 cents switch, installed it in the hole,and fixed it with a 2$ epoxy tube.
It is now working super and i dont worry any more with trunk opening....
CR.


----------



## Big3Issues (Jun 14, 2018)

I can verify this happens even when locked. I have come out of meetings, shopping, etc. and find my trunk open. I spoke with the local Chevy dealership and they acted as if they had never heard of the problem. I pushed them to look it up and they say the solution is to change the wiring harness. Almost $400.

Since the common cause I keep reading seems to be moisture would spraying WD-40 in the switch help?

I asked about the "2 push relay" and they said that is not the fix, just the wiring harness. Sorry, not buying yet!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Big3Issues said:


> I can verify this happens even when locked.


Can you open the trunk by pushing the switch with it locked? I don't think so. In that case, you can't blame the switch.

I'd take a hard look at how you're storing your key fob. I think the simplest explanation is the trunk switch is getting bumped.


----------



## Big3Issues (Jun 14, 2018)

My first comment would be is, I have observed closely when this has happened and it seems to be when I have been no where near the car. In fact when I open with the key fob I have to insure it is close to the vehicle and pushed firmly or it will not work. 
I have owned many cars, GM and others, and currently have a Ford, Honda and GM and this is the first time I have had this issue.

Secondly, if this is a key fob issue why does the Chevy dealer have a notice on this that indicates wiring?

Just trying to find a solution and from my observation the key fob does not seem to be the problem.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Big3Issues said:


> why does the Chevy dealer have a notice on this that indicates wiring?


Which strikes me as odd. From hanging around the forum, I've not heard that claim before. The latch would need a short to 12V to open. Not impossible, but not one of the more likely things. Likewise, the line from the BCM to the relay needs 12V. The rear trunk switch connects to the BCM, which should be blocking any commands if the car is locked - so we can rule out that. I did't look, but I'm pretty sure the command from the remote receiver to the BCM is a computer bus. So a short there isn't likely to trigger the trunk. The Cruze didn't come with any interior switches, but I'm halfway wondering if GM didn't leave some wiring in there for one and that's shorting?

The usual fix for this problem in the past was to replace the relay with a "double shot" model that required "two pushes" before it would close. (That saved GM from reprogramming the BCM.) From what I've seen, it has some electronics to accomplish this. I'm wondering if that relay is going south. Do you have to push the button twice to get the trunk to open? If so, I think I'd be inclined to replace that relay. Perhaps replace it with a standard one just to see if the problem goes away. If it does, then go find the more expensive one to prevent accidental key fob.


----------



## Big3Issues (Jun 14, 2018)

I do not have to push the fob twice, but I do have to push it firmly to open the trunk, which kind of negates the accidental Fob push. It has happened when I am no where near the range of a keyfob. And yes, the car was locked at the time. Just for a test today I walked all around the car while fidgeting with the Fob in my pocket and it never opened once. I have even walked "out of range" pushed the button and trunk does not open. But I come out of church on Sunday morning and trunk open. I came out a meeting Wednesday night, and again, trunk open. 

My local Chevy dealership looked the issue up and said they had a bulletin saying replace the wiring harness to fix the problem. 

I am open to suggestions, however, I do not think accidental Fob pressing is the issue.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Since you're tacking onto an existing thread, let's check some basics - what year are we talking about? I want to make sure we're not talking about a Gen2.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

ryanb4614 said:


> Hello. Has anyone else experienced their trunk opening randomly by itself? This has happened numerous occasions. Atleast 5 times and I just purchased the car three months ago. I did have the iphone 4 on star app on my phone and just programmed the app on my android phone today and my neighbor called telling me my trunk was opened. I was 35 miles away. The other occasions this has happened I was more than 20 miles away to come back to work and see the trunk opened. I am not sure if it is the app or if there is something wrong with the programming. I can assure I am not hitting the button in my pocket or anything because my keys were left at home today and I checked the trunk before I left in my girlfriend’s car (keeping the cruze at home) and the trunk was closed. Car has to go in for two recalls this week will have them check it out.


My 2012 Cruze LT 1.4L Turbo was having the exact same issues you describe,..was driving me crazy since I purchased it in 2015. I was experiencing many,many random openings of the trunk.
More than a year ago I purchased this "Trunk Release Switch with License Plate Lamps" on ebay for $12 dollars US with free shipping and installed it in less than 1/2 hr. and totally fixed my problem with no issues so far.
The original trunk button was poorly designed/barely sealed and was corroding internally, possibly self activating and opening the trunk. The new one I purchased was sealed with some type of epoxy to protect it from the elements.
Not sure if you have the same problem..... but my trunk behavior is normal now. :yahoo:
Hope you get it figured out. Good Luck !!

Here's an excellent "How-To" install from Forum Administrator/member *XtremeRevolution* that I used :
_*How-To: Replace Trunk Switch*_


----------

